# Badnits of the Sky - Mosquito



## wuzak (Jul 23, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FvgYCk1BD8_


A documentary largely about intruders, but not really!

A few obvious errors in this doco - the usual one about the Mosquito'e speed and firepower (taking the speed and bomb load of of the bomber version and adding the firepower of the fighter-bomber version).

Some of the footage is not correct time wise - talking about 1940 and showing RAF Mitchells, for example, or just showing the wrong aircraft - such as showing a P-38 when talking about Mosquitoes strafing an airfield, and a few appearances by Bostons (from the footage of the Philips Raido Works raid in 1942).


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZzgDkFvHbI_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2017)

Seen this a few times, very badly put together is the nicest thing i can say about it

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2017)

I gave up after the first few seconds !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2017)

So "BADNITS" is an apt description.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2017)

Seemingly so


----------



## wuzak (Aug 11, 2017)

This is from a video game. And quite obviously incorrect.








_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSrcF1PnK7s_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Ordinary...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2017)

Very strange, very amateurish, very, very inaccurate - music from "Jesus Christ, Super Star", and Mosquito graphics from an imagination !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

